#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  من روائع الابتهالات

## samir

[frame="9 80"] :f2:   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  :f2:  
إليكم النقشبندي : لما بدا في الأفق نور محمد 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

إلى جميع عشاق الإنشاد الأصيل و بالتحديد عشاق النقشبندي واحدة من أروع ما أنشدته حنجرة سيد النقشبندي رحمه الله تعالى 
وستكون هنا مكتبه لروائع الابتهالات باصوات المبتهلين كافه ان شاء الله 
لو استحسنتم الفكرة 

فاستمتعوا 

http://www.4shared.com/file/1017158/.../________.html

الشيخ محمد عمران 
ابتهال اقبل الليل والوجود سكون 
http://www.4shared.com/file/994480/39a24396/____.html


الشيخ الطبلاوى 
اسير الخطايا (تسجيل نادر )
http://www.4shared.com/file/554986/6.../__online.html

مع ارق الامنيات بالاستمتاع  
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم [/frame]

----------


## fencer

الاخ سمير
روائع فعلا و تسلم لنا
لو عندك حاجات تانية من دي يا ريت تنزلها
الله يرضى عليك

----------


## samir

> الاخ سمير
> روائع فعلا و تسلم لنا
> لو عندك حاجات تانية من دي يا ريت تنزلها
> الله يرضى عليك


[frame="10 80"] :f2:  اخى الفاضل (fencer) او المبارز المصرى  :f2:  
اهلا بيك وبمشاركتك العطرة واشكرك على ردك الكريم .
واتمنى ان تكون الابتهالات حازت على اعجابك
 مع وعد بالمزيد ان شاء الله تباعا .
 تقبل تحيتى  ::  [/frame]

----------


## فلك 99

*

أخى الطيب سمير

جزاك الله خيرا على عرضك لهذه الابتهالات والتى من احبها الى قلبى لما بدا

احب الاستماع اليها جدا فى اذاعة القرآن الكريم

بارك الله فيك اخى الطيب

نفعنا الله و اياك بما علمنا

سلامى و تقديرى لك


*

----------


## samir

> *
> 
> أخى الطيب سمير
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على عرضك لهذه الابتهالات والتى من احبها الى قلبى لما بدا
> 
> احب الاستماع اليها جدا فى اذاعة القرآن الكريم
> 
> بارك الله فيك اخى الطيب
> ...


[frame="7 80"] :f2:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :f2:  
اختى الفاضلة .. فلك  ::  
اشكر لكى مرورك على الموضوع 
وعلى كلماتك الرقيقة التى لا تصدر 
الا من قلب  ::   صاف ممتلىء بحب 
الله ورسوله 
بارك الله فيكى 
مع وعد بالمزيد ان شاء الله 
تقبلى تحيتى  ::  [/frame]

----------


## محمود بهلول

شكرا   جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## samir

> شكرا   جزاك الله خيرا


[frame="7 80"] ::  الشكر لك اخى الكريم محمود على المشاركة واتمنى ان تنال الابتهالات اعجابك . تحياتى  ::  [/frame]

----------


## تربل

شكرا لك وجزاك اللة خيرا على المجهود الرائع

----------


## samir

[frame="9 80"] :f2:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :f2:  
وعدناكم بالمزيد 
واتيناكم بالجديد 
فضيلة الشيخ المبتهل 
محمد عمران 
 :f:  ان يكن ذنبى عظيما  :f:  
هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/767400/5b9490d1/___.html

 :f:  ابتهال الفجر  :f:  /جميل جداا للشيخ عبد الرحيم ادويدار

هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/1084875/...06-hosein.html

 إبتهال :f:   ماشى فى نور الله :f:  
 للشيخ / محمد الطوخى 
هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/1026783/86abf518/___.html

 :f:  دعاء يا رب  :f:  عبدالحليم حافظ مؤثر فعلا
هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/1129704/...eem-do3aa.html

والمزيد قادم ان شاء الله تباعا 
لا تنسونا من دعائكم [/frame]

----------


## samir

> شكرا لك وجزاك اللة خيرا على المجهود الرائع


[frame="11 80"] :Baby:  الشكر لك اخى تربل على المشاركة المتميزة ... تحياتى لك  :Baby:  [/frame]

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

اخي الكريم .. سمير
كلهم فعلا روائع ومتميزين جدا ..
تسلم ايديك يارب .. وربنا يبارك في حضرتك .. والف شكر ليك 
خالص شكري وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*مجموعة رائعه فعلاً أخي الكريم سمير ..

تحياتي و شكري العميق .


*

----------


## samir

> اخي الكريم .. سمير
> كلهم فعلا روائع ومتميزين جدا ..
> تسلم ايديك يارب .. وربنا يبارك في حضرتك .. والف شكر ليك 
> خالص شكري وتقديري


[frame="1 80"] :f2:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  :f2:  
الاروع منها مشاركتك معانا اختى الكريمه ولاء 
بارك الله لكى واتمنى ان تنال الابتهالات اعجابك 
 ::  تحيتى  ::  [/frame]

----------


## samir

> *مجموعة رائعه فعلاً أخي الكريم سمير ..
> 
> تحياتي و شكري العميق .
> 
> 
> *


[frame="7 80"] :hey:  اهلا بيك اخى هشام والموضوع ازداد شرف بمشاركتك الجميله  :hey:  
مع وعد بالمزيد فى القريب العاجل
ان شاء الله 
 :f2:  تحياتى لك :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## liana

مجموعة رائعه فعلاً أخي الكريم سمير ..

تحياتي و شكري العميق .

----------


## MaTR|X

مجموعة ابتهالات رائعه جدا

جزاك الله كل خير يا سمير

----------


## MaTR|X

> إبتهال ماشى فى نور الله 
> للشيخ / محمد الطوخى 
> هنا
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/1026783/86abf518/___.html


بيطلب منى باسورد لفك ضغط الملف هنا
يا ريت تكتب لنا الباس 

وشكرا يا باشا

----------


## samir

> مجموعة رائعه فعلاً أخي الكريم سمير ..
> 
> تحياتي و شكري العميق .


[frame="1 80"] :f:  شكرا اختى الرقيقه liana على مشاركتك وردك الرقيق تحيتى لكى  :f:  [/frame]

----------


## جوليا

مجموعة رائعه 

جزاك اللة خير

----------


## samir

> بيطلب منى باسورد لفك ضغط الملف هنا
> يا ريت تكتب لنا الباس 
> 
> وشكرا يا باشا


[frame="10 80"] :f2:  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :f2:  
اخى الحبيب :Love:   ماتريكس اشكرك على مشاركاتك المتميزة 
تقبل تحيتى  ::  
تفضل

ماشى في نور الله
باسورد فك الملف المضغوط ببرنامج WinRAR
569874
والمزيد قادم ان شاء الله[/frame]

----------


## samir

> مجموعة رائعه 
> 
> جزاك اللة خير


[frame="10 80"] ::  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  ::  
اشكرك جوليا على مشاركتك العطرة 
واتمنى ان تنال الابتهالات اعجابك
 :f2:  تحيتى :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="9 80"] :f2:  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  :f2:  
احبتى فى الله 
نظرا لردودكم المشجعة ومشاركتكم المتميزة 
تمنيت ان اقدم لكم هدية 
فكانت لصاحب الصوت الندى 
المبتهل الشيخ 
نصر الدين طوبار رحمة الله 
(فيديوا)
اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم
الرائعة الاولى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/839934/a..._1_online.html

الرائعة الثانية

http://www.4shared.com/file/839933/3..._2_online.html

الرائعة الثالثة

http://www.4shared.com/file/839963/4.../3_online.html

الرائعة الرابعة

http://www.4shared.com/file/839986/ab9f6629/___.html

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم 

 :f2:  لا اله الا انت انى كنت من الظالمين :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="9 80"]الجديد والجديد
من الروائع الذهبية فى الابتهالات القوية
مقدمه لاحبتى فى الله 
اعضاء المنتدى الكرام

المبتهل الشيخ 
نصر الدين طوبار 
(يسبح لك الفضاء )


http://www.4shared.com/file/839643/7...___online.html

المبتهل الشيخ 
محمد الطوخى
(من لى سواك)

http://www.4shared.com/file/856060/48d30eb/___.html

المبتهل الشيخ
حمزة شكور 
(مرض الحبيب)

http://www.4shared.com/file/856607/c83e7e7c/___.html

المبتهل الشيخ
 طه الفشنى 
( الهى ان يكن ذنبى عظيما )

http://www.4shared.com/file/856824/699f604e/____.html

المبتهل الشيخ 
ندا
(الهى رجت العون)

http://www.4shared.com/file/857631/b2ccefef/_____.html

المبتهل الشيخ 
سيد متولى
(الله رب العرش)

http://www.4shared.com/file/857632/2bc5be55/____.html

مع امنياتى القلبيه بقضاء امتع الاوقات 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم [/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

أخى العزيز الغالى سمير 
تكوينة رائعة من تراثيات الزمن الجميل فى الابتهالات
شعرت معها بأجواء رمضان وانى اتنسم نفحاته
مجهود جميل يستحق الشكر
وجزاك الله خيرا على كل هذا

----------


## samir

> أخى العزيز الغالى سمير 
> تكوينة رائعة من تراثيات الزمن الجميل فى الابتهالات
> شعرت معها بأجواء رمضان وانى اتنسم نفحاته
> مجهود جميل يستحق الشكر
> وجزاك الله خيرا على كل هذا


[frame="9 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الى ذات اللسان العذب
والكلمات الرقيقة
والقلب الحنون
 :f2:  قلب مصر :f2:  
تتزاحم على لسانى كلمات الشكر والامتنان 
على مشاركاتك المتميزة ودعمك المستمر
ادام الله الحب النقى الطاهر الذى لا تشوبة شائبة 
حب فى الله خالصا لوجهة الكريم 
بين كل اخوة واخوات منتدانا المتميز
وربما تعبر الصورة اكتر عن المشاعر 



مع وعد بالمزيد من الابتهالات ان شاء الله
تقبلى تحيتى  :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## حسام عمر

مجموعة ابتهالات رائعه 

جزاك الله كل خير يا سمير


بارك الله فيك

----------


## samir

> مجموعة ابتهالات رائعه 
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير يا سمير
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك


[frame="10 80"] :f:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :f:  
وجزاك اخى الكريم حسام
خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة
اشكرك على المشاركة والتعلبق
تحيتى  :1:  [/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="9 80"]



الجديد والجديد من روائع الابتهالات
لنحلق سويا فى الفضاء مع 
الصوت الشجى الندى
المبتهل الشيخ  :f:  سيد النقشبندي :f:  



ياربي إن عظمت ذنوبي

http://www.waziza.com/yarabinazomatznopi.mp3


يارب وحد شملنا


http://www.waziza.com/yarabwahhed.mp3


النفس تشكو


http://www.waziza.com/alnafs.mp3


سبحانك اللهم


http://www.waziza.com/sobhank.mp3


أسماء الله الحسنى


http://www.waziza.com/asmaollah.mp3


يا من له الأمر

http://www.waziza.com/yamanlholamr.mp3


يا قديراً

http://www.waziza.com/yaqaderan.mp3


رب هب لي هدى


http://www.waziza.com/rabhabli.mp3


جل شأن الإله


http://www.waziza.com/jalshanolelah.mp3


تبتلت مشتاقا


http://www.waziza.com/tabtalt.mp3


بين خوف وذلة


http://www.waziza.com/binkhawfen.mp3


قبضة الله


http://www.waziza.com/kabdatolah.mp3


شكوت إلى رب ألأنام 

http://www.waziza.com/shakawt.mp3


جبين الوجود


http://www.waziza.com/elahyhoalkhaleq.mp3


يارب ثبتني


http://www.waziza.com/yarabsabetni.mp3


يا نور كل شيء وهداه


http://www.waziza.com/yanoor.mp3


أيها الناس


http://www.waziza.com/ayohahnass.mp3


أغيب


http://www.waziza.com/agheeb.mp3


 :y:  مع امنياتى بقضاء احلى الاوقات :y:  

مع وعد بالمزيد تباعا ان شاء الله

 :f2:  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="9 80"]

 ::  احبتى فى الله ::  
مسك الختام
 ::  والجزء الاخير من روائع الابتهالات ::  


المبتهل الشيخ طه الفشني 

سبحان من

http://www.waziza.com/sobhan-man.mp3


إلهي

http://www.waziza.com/elahy.mp3


إلهى أنت مولانا

http://www.waziza.com/Elahi_Anta_Mawlaye.ram


حب الحسين

http://www.waziza.com/hub_alhussein.ram


المولد

http://www.waziza.com/almoled.ram


يا أيها المختار

http://www.waziza.com/ya_ayyuha_almukhtar.ram


المبتهل الشيخ نصر الدين طوبار


يامن رضيت لنا

http://www.waziza.com/yamanradetolna.mp3


يا مالك الملك

http://www.waziza.com/yamalkalmolk.mp3


جل المنادي

http://www.waziza.com/jallmonadi.mp3


مجيب السائلين

http://www.waziza.com/mojeeb.mp3


حين يهدي الصبح إشراق سناه

http://www.waziza.com/heen.mp3


يامن ملكت قلوبنا

http://www.waziza.com/yamanmalkt.mp3


المبتهل الشخ محمد عمران

الله ربي

http://www.waziza.com/allaho.mp3


النور

http://www.waziza.com/alnoor.mp3


يا رب

http://www.waziza.com/yarab.mp3


فكم لله من لطف خفي

http://www.waziza.com/lotf.mp3


عنت الوجوه

http://www.waziza.com/yamananat.mp3


إلهي

http://www.waziza.com/elahi.mp3


وختاما ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع
قد نال استحسانكم ونلتقى فى مواضيع اخرى
ان شاء الله
دمتم جميعا بخير
 ::  تحيتى للجميع ::  [/frame]

----------


## ابو مصعب

سلمت يمينك يا سمرة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## samir

> سلمت يمينك يا سمرة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


[frame="10 80"] :f:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :f:  
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
ابو مصعب
على مشاركتك العطرة
وتعليقك الكريم :y:  
وجعلنا الله واياكم 
ممن يستمع القول فيتبع احسنة 
 :f:  دمت بخير اخى الحبيب :f:  [/frame]

----------


## bedo_ic

سمير الف الف شكرا وبارك الله فيك
تحياتى الغاليه لك..

----------


## ابو مصعب

أخي الغالي سمير بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك خالصاً لوجهه الكريم و أن يرفع به درجاتك في الجنة 
هاقولك علي حاجة انا حملت كل اللينكات بس شيلت اللي في موسيقى و هانسخهم علي سي دي( هاااااات)
و الثواب بالنص إن شاء الله " الدال علي الخير كفاعله " 
احنا معانا أخ مصري هنا في قطر لو حبيت ابيعله السي دي بأي مبلغ هيشتريها لأنه من أشد المعجبين 
بالتواشيح وخصوصاً الشيخ طوبار 
 بس يكفيني أنا و أنت الثواب إن شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك أخي و أسألك الدعاء

----------


## samir

> سمير الف الف شكرا وبارك الله فيك
> تحياتى الغاليه لك..


[frame="1 80"] :y:  الشكر ليك على المشاركة  :y:  
يا بيدوووو
تحيتى لك  :y:  [/frame]

----------


## samir

> أخي الغالي سمير بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك خالصاً لوجهه الكريم و أن يرفع به درجاتك في الجنة 
> هاقولك علي حاجة انا حملت كل اللينكات بس شيلت اللي في موسيقى و هانسخهم علي سي دي( هاااااات)
> و الثواب بالنص إن شاء الله " الدال علي الخير كفاعله " 
> احنا معانا أخ مصري هنا في قطر لو حبيت ابيعله السي دي بأي مبلغ هيشتريها لأنه من أشد المعجبين 
> بالتواشيح وخصوصاً الشيخ طوبار 
>  بس يكفيني أنا و أنت الثواب إن شاء الله 
> بارك الله فيك أخي و أسألك الدعاء


[frame="9 80"] :f2:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :f2:  
ربنا يكرمك يا اخى الغالى
بس انا طماع بقى 
عاوز الثواب كلة  ::p:  
ومش عاوز فلوس ولا حاجة 
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمك ويباركلك
وان شاء الله اعمل جزء تانى للتواشيح
وخصوصا للشيخ نصر الدين طوبار 
علشان خاطر عيونك
لك منى كل تحية  :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## رانيا عمر

جميلة فعلا . اصواتهم روعة 
بس ممكن يا سمير انا بقالي فترة بدور علي 
ابتهال للشيخ النقشبندي اسمه اللهي ان عظمت ذنوبي 
و اشكرك اخي الكريم

----------


## ميمو المصرى

جزاك الله خيرا يا سمير ولو تسمح لو تقدر تجيبلى اغنيه طلع البدر لمشارى راشد

----------


## ابو مصعب

جازاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك ونفع بك 
وشكراً علي حسن خلقك

----------


## samir

> جميلة فعلا . اصواتهم روعة 
> بس ممكن يا سمير انا بقالي فترة بدور علي 
> ابتهال للشيخ النقشبندي اسمه اللهي ان عظمت ذنوبي 
> و اشكرك اخي الكريم


[frame="9 80"] :f2:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :f2:  
اهلا بيكى اختى الفاضلة 
رانيا
وشكرا على المشاركة والتعليق
واتفضلى الابتهال هنا
الشيخ النقشبندى
ياربي إن عظمت ذنوبي
هنا

http://www.waziza.com/yarabinazomatznopi.mp3[/frame]

----------


## samir

> جزاك الله خيرا يا سمير ولو تسمح لو تقدر تجيبلى اغنيه طلع البدر لمشارى راشد


[frame="9 80"] :hey:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :hey:  
اشكرك اخى الفاضل على المشاركة والتعليق
واتفضل اغنية مشارى راشد
طلع البدر
من هنا
فيديو
http://www.kawabray.com/sound/alafas...awabray.com.rm

وصلة صوت فقط
هنا

http://www.alafasy.com/audio/files/599.rm

وصلة صوتية للجوال
هنا

http://taimiah.altheqa.info/TALA3.amr

تقبل تحيتى  :gp:  [/frame]

----------


## samir

> جازاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك ونفع بك 
> وشكراً علي حسن خلقك


[frame="9 80"] :f2:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :f2:  
اخى الكريم
ابو مصعب
تتزاحم على لسانى كلمات الشكر والامتنان
لما تفضلتم بة من مشاركة متميزة 
وتعليق كريم
وجزانا الله واياكم عن صالح اعمالنا خيرا
ان شاء الله
تحياتى  :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا لك أخي سمير
جزاك الله كل الخير

بسنت

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

مجهود تمام التمام بصراحة يا أستاذ سمير باشا
تسلم إيدك يا كبير
وفي إنتظار مزيد من مواضيعك الجميلة

----------


## samir

> شكرا لك أخي سمير
> جزاك الله كل الخير
> 
> بسنت


[frame="9 80"] :f2:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :f2:  
اشكرك اختى الرقيقة
بسنت
على مشاركتك العطرة وتعليقك الكريم
وجزانا الله واياكم خيرا
ان شاء الله
تحيتى  :y:  [/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="10 80"] :f2:  ربنا يخليك يا عندليب  :f2:  
يا جميل 
والموضوع بقى جميل بس لما انتة زرتة 
وشرفة قلمك بالتعليق
لك منى كل التحية :hey:  [/frame]

----------


## dedo9

جذاك اللة خير يا اخي

----------


## أحمد المليجي

الليل اقبل و الوجود سكون 

الله الله علي الروعة دي 
جزاك الله خير اخي الغالي سمير علي هذا الابتهال الرائع اللي كان نفسي اسمعة من زمان اوي
 :f2:

----------


## whma groub

جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر المزيد

----------


## samir

> جذاك اللة خير يا اخي


[frame="4 80"] :f:  وجزاك خيرا اخى الكريم :f:  
ديدو 
على مشاركتك وتعليقك
جعلنا الله واياكم ممن يستمع القول فيتبع احسنة
تحياتى لك  :f:  [/frame]

----------


## samir

> الليل اقبل و الوجود سكون 
> 
> الله الله علي الروعة دي 
> جزاك الله خير اخي الغالي سمير علي هذا الابتهال الرائع اللي كان نفسي اسمعة من زمان اوي


[frame="8 80"] :f:  ربنا يكرمك يا برنس :f:  



على تشريفك الموضوع بالمشاركة العطرة
والتعليق الكريم
دمت فى رعاية الله
[/frame]

----------


## samir

> جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر المزيد


[frame="4 80"] :f2:  وجزاكِ خيرا اختى الفاضلة :f2:  
على المشاركة الرقيقة 
خالص تحياتى  :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## خالد الهندسة

مشكور الف شكر ونرجو المزيد

----------


## البحار العاشق

[frame="8 80"] :f2:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :f2:  
تسلم ايدك اخى الكريم 
مجموعة رائعة من الابتهالات 

جزاك الله كل خير 

تحياتى[/frame]

----------


## samir

> مشكور الف شكر ونرجو المزيد


[frame="4 80"] :f:  الشكر لك اخى الكريم :f:  
خالد
على مشاركتك العطرة وردك الرقيق
دمت فى رعاية الله  :f:  [/frame]

----------


## samir

> [frame="8 80"] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> تسلم ايدك اخى الكريم 
> مجموعة رائعة من الابتهالات 
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير 
> 
> تحياتى[/frame]


[frame="8 80"]

اخى الفاضل


اشكرك على مشاركتك المتميزة وكلماتك الرقيقة
دمت فى رعاية الله  :f:  

[/frame]

----------


## mollaELolla

شكرا لك

----------


## mollaELolla

تحياتي و شكري العميق

----------


## samir

> تحياتي و شكري العميق


[frame="4 80"] :Smart:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  :Smart:  
الشكر لك اخى الكريم على تشريفك الموضوع بالمشاركة والتعليق 
اتمنى لك قضاء اسعد الاوقات 
دمت فى حفظ الله  :good:  [/frame]

----------


## المحب لدين الله

شكرا اخى الكريم على الائبتهلت

جزاك الله عنا خيرا

(( اخاك فى الله المحب لدين الله))

----------


## nehadt

ياجماعة الخير
سعدت جدا بإبتهال ماشي في نور الله (بإني وجدته اخيرا بعد طول بحث )
وحاولت احمله من اكثر من وصلة ولكن للأسف كل مرة الوصلة تكون غير سليمة
برجاء المساعدة في وضع وصلة صحيحة
ونشكر لكم تعاونكم

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*

الأخ الكريم / سمير
  بسم الله ماشاء الله 
كل مواضيعك جميله ومتميزه وأنا أحب أن أتابعك.
جزاك الله عنا كل خير ان شاء الله
وجعله بميزان حسناتك
ودائما تمتعنا بموضعاتك القيمه
 
وكل عام وحضرتك وأمة الأسلام بكل خير
 
وعيد فطر عليكم وعلى أمة الأسلام سعيد
  
مع قبول وافر التحية والأحترام*

----------


## alyeldeen

مشكور مشكور

----------


## البدوية الحجازية

شكراً على الموضوع الرائع..

روحانيات رائعة تحتاج إليها النفس ويرتاح لها القلب..


وهذه إضافة مني أتمنى أن تعجبكم..


إبتهال "لبيك إلهي"

http://www.6lal.com/ka7el/lbek-ila7e.mpga


لبيك إلهي السند..
لبيك فأنت المعتمد..
أنت الباري..أنت الهادي..
أنت الفرد..الأحد الصمد..
.....
لبيك أتيت إلى الحرم..
لأطوف وأحظى بالنعم..
لبيك أتيت إلى المسعى..
أدعوك أيا رب الكرم..
.....
لبيك وأنت الغفار..
لبيك عطائك مدرار..
ومناي رضاك فجملني
بالجنة أنت الستار..
لبيك إلهي لبيك..
....

----------


## mohamed ateff

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه وللمسلمين اجمعين ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر..
وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار..
و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين ..
واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ..
اللـهم آميـن..
جزاك الله خيرا واوسع من علمك ولك التوفيق

----------


## محمدفضول

أخى الطيب سمير

جزاك الله خيرا على عرضك لهذه الابتهالات والتى من احبها الى قلبى لما بدا

احب الاستماع اليها جدا فى اذاعة القرآن الكريم

بارك الله فيك اخى الطيب

نفعنا الله و اياك بما علمنا

سلامى و تقديرى لك

----------


## shado_shado

مشكوووووووور

----------

